# WatchOS 8



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

A bunch of new features that I haven't found yet, and a lightly reorganized Watch app in iOS 15 (especially the colors).

Just wanted to post the Worldtimer face real quick. As a test for a real mechanical one... wow, the cities are hard to read. This face's world map has a night-day line, plus the 24hr ring rotates with sunrise and sunset marked with a sun and moon.

Apple's info page here:








watchOS 9


watchOS 9 brings a Workout app packed with new features, a new Medications app, greater insights for sleep and heart health, and much more.



www.apple.com


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

That’s pretty funny that there’s no major US CST city. Skips from Denver to NYC. I guess Mexico City is appropriate though.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> That's pretty funny that there's no major US CST city. Skips from Denver to NYC. I guess Mexico City is appropriate though.


Ha, yeah, I didn't notice it at first. iOS's new Live Text feature includes Spanish as one of only a handful of supported languages (at this time), so using Mexico, in a global recognition sense, instead of Chicago feels more appropriate as you say.

I'm also not yet sure what to do with the new Scenes in iOS/watchOS/macOS. They're intended to help whittle down what's important at different times of day or at different locations.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

I will have to check, as I did not install WatchOS 8.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Silly for a software world timer not to allow user to define the cities.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Silly for a software world timer not to allow user to define the cities.


It would be cool... but it would be a pain in the ass to implement and make a decent UI for changing them.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> It would be cool... but it would be a pain in the ass to implement and make a decent UI for changing them.


This is where once innovators of great tools who are now mainly slick packagers of consumer goods fall down. In 1985, Apple would never have supported it but would have leaked an easy way for the knowledgeable user to DIY by editing a few files.

Modern open source versions would have a poorly documented API or hand-edited kluge but tell you to have at it and please open a pull request when you'd found an easier way to do it.

Edit to add: even though Apple is said slick company now, I still think a menu could be made that wasn't too confusing. Likely only phone-based though. If people can figure out how to find their own weather when the default is a small city in California 99% of the world have never heard of, I'm pretty sure the same level of menu technology could lead them to change "Mexico City" to "Chicago" or "Omaha."


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

watchcrank_tx said:


> This is where once innovators of great tools who are now mainly slick packagers of consumer goods fall down. In 1985, Apple would never have supported it but would have leaked an easy way for the knowledgeable user to DIY by editing a few files.
> 
> Modern open source versions would have a poorly documented API or hand-edited kluge but tell you to have at it and please open a pull request when you'd found an easier way to do it.
> 
> Edit to add: even though Apple is said slick company now, I still think a menu could be made that wasn't too confusing. Likely only phone-based though. If people can figure out how to find their own weather when the default is a small city in California 99% of the world have never heard of, I'm pretty sure the same level of menu technology could lead them to change "Mexico City" to "Chicago" or "Omaha."


Do that for 24 time zones (actually, more, so that we include half-hour offsets) and draw us a mockup UI.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> Do that for 24 time zones (actually, more, so that we include half-hour offsets) and draw us a mockup UI.


I understand your concerns.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Just noticed something —

You know how the World Time face has day/night on the map in the center?










Tap it, and the map pivots like a globe so that your location is centered:


----------

